# Hayden back on tour



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Hailing from toronto, singer/songwriter Hayden is back on tour... with a new album coming out in the new year. 

If you dont know who he is, as Canadians, you should.... He is the reason I write songs myself.

http://www.myspace.com/hayden


Not enough people know who this guy is.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like he's in Calgary on Feb 16. I might go. He sounds really good. I had not heard of him before. Thanks for the link, darreneedens. :smile:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

darreneedens said:


> Not enough people know who this guy is.



So true. I've been a fan for years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes the good don't die young. And then they get back together and tour again. Hayden is awesome. This is a resurrection tour I'm actually in to.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Im glad I was able to introduce him to someone.

I have been into him for so long... when everyone was listening to the crap on the radio in highschool (not to say it has gotten better) I discovered Hayden.... got me through the good times and the bad. Like I said made me what to be a songwriter, I idolized him. 

I have picked up tickets and really look forward to his new cd.... Ive been itching for it for the 3 odd years since the last one.

Hope everyone enjoys his stuff as much as I do, oh and by the way, he truly is great live... he has fun with it.


----------

